# Y shoot distributed by Simple Shot Shooting Sports a Quick look



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

So anyway, I had to get one of these, I have been looking for a compact EDC slingshot that was light, used tubes, and was not metal or wood for some time. When I saw these on Simple Shots website I had to take the plunge. Received it the other day and after a bit of a struggle getting those darn balls into the tubes, I did a little bit of shooting and have to say it worked just fine.
First let me say in my opinion tis is strictly a target/plinker slingshot, the packaging recommends 6 mm BBs for ammo and while it would probably handle something with a little more size, I think small ammo will be it's forte. weighing in at 1.5 oz. not including bands, and at .25 in thick, heavy pull bands would (again in my opinion) be uncomfortable to shoot. For it's small size it fits the hand well and I only had a small issue with the way the finger rest dug into my index finger a bit, I sure I would get used to it with time. The polycarbonate (plastic  ) it is made of seems quite durable and does not have a cheap feel. The tubes that come with in are 5.5 in from frame to pouch a bit short for my taste but do able, the pouch is small as can be expected for a slingshot marketed for 6mm ammo. Overall I am more than pleased with it the only problem is it's so light I will probably forget it's in my pocket. 




Here is one of my crappy videos if anyone feels like wasting a few minutes


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing...Seems Like a nice shooter..But as for my self I don't shoot much in the way of tubes...Well I do a little

just to break away from the flat bands for a couple days.....For my self I just seem more accurate with flatbands....I know maye I

should spend more time shooting tubes......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I liked your crappy video.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Harp,

That you bought something other than a natural has my mouth agape. If you give it this recommendation, means wow for the rest of us.

I love that a SS will be forgotten in my pocket. It is like a new present when it is found and we can rejoice with&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;someone that would care?  I wish someone would care. Hey!! you guys care!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I picked one up as well. It's definitely a lightweight, utilitarian little slinger. The provided tubes are really short for me, but maybe it was intended for people who aren't drawing full arm's length, or maybe for kids. I got the BBs in the ends of the tubes more easily that I thought I would. It serves a very different niche than the similarly-priced polymer slingshots Bill Hays sells. I think it'll make a great gift for someone getting into slingshots -- especially someone with shorter arms.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Harp,
> 
> That you bought something other than a natural has my mouth agape. If you give it this recommendation, means wow for the rest of us.
> 
> I love that a SS will be forgotten in my pocket. It is like a new present when it is found and we can rejoice with&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;someone that would care?  I wish someone would care. Hey!! you guys care!


Of course we care..

Even some one as set in their ways as I am has to try something new from time to time


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I picked up one of these direct from the yshoot website (good old Google translate and Chrome). I have to say I like it. My aim goes off a bit switching from tubes back to flatbands although in my head I can't see what I'm changing as I'm still shooting gangster style etc. Took me a few shots to shoot straight with the tubes but I do want to get accurate with both flatbands and tubes. 
At first I shot around 5 metres from the can. When I was consistent, around 5 or so shots, I went to 10 metres and I was fine.

I, like Byudzai, thought getting the balls in the tubes was going to be a nightmare, but I was pleasantly surprised and it was pretty easy to be honest.

I was shooting 9.5mm BB's and I measured the speed with my Chrony.

With the bands which came with the yshoot I was getting around 176 fps. I then changed them out for Dankung 1842s and was getting around 191 fps, so not bad to be honest. I reckon you could fit 1745s at a pinch.

It's a really small, compact little shooter. I got the steel one so it has the magnets but I'm not sure I like them. Shooting with the BBs on is pretty uncomfortable and one of my magnets chipped within the first few minutes of use. It also limits which pocket I can put it in. Maybe you ain't supposed to shoot with them on!

Ben


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm curious how the pinch grip compares to the Scout. Is it narrower?


----------

